
The One Issue the Left and Right Can Agree on – Monopolies - pseudolus
https://newrepublic.com/article/152680/one-issue-left-right-can-agree
======
sharemywin
The benefits of a more assertive Congress would be profound. To take just one
industry, Congress could save the average American family $10,000 each year by
implementing straightforward health care pricing rules that would have all
medical providers paid at Medicare prices. Now imagine if it fought corporate
concentration across the economy.

